# Favorite knot for 2lb test



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

After a day on the Roaring River in Missouri tossing #18 bead head midges on 2lb flouro tippets to picky rainbows, my eyes hurt from tying tippets and flies. Besides cheaters in my Coasta's what are your favorite knots for that little bitty stuff?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Improved trilene knot for me....wet it when cinching tight. That's what I use for bream fishing with my 3 weight.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I still use a clinch knot.....it depends on the wire diameter of the hook you're using. Your post brings back a memory though.....2 lb. must be about 8X these days. I know that even back (1995-2005) when I was fishing the Roaring River, Eleven Point, Crane Creek and all the tailwaters in the Ozarks, that 7X tested well over 2 lbs. I remember having a spool of 7X, back in the 60's-early 70's that had a test rating of just 1.1 lbs! I used that stuff very sparingly and only when absolutely necessary. Great strides have been made in mono strength vs. diameter.

Edit: on rare occasions when I would be fishing ultra clear water and had the possibility of outsized trout (thinking Crane Creek here) sometimes I'd tie on an extra long length of the tippet and double the line to tie the same knot in a larger fly with a larger wire diameter. In a tiny dry fly, this would be unadvisable, but I was always using larger weighted nymphs....like a pheasant tail or bead head hare's ear.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I have two basic knots that I use for tippet to hook connection....San Diego jam knot or Lefty's loop knot....no matter the pound test of the tippet....or regardless of fly vs conventional. 

Select the loop knot for situations which benefit from the increased action it imparts such as for midges. Every little bit helps. 

Did you catch any? Pictures?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*ran into this article*

http://midcurrent.com/knots/the-last-link/

here's Orvis knot

http://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/fly-fishing-knots/orvis-knot-video


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*16-20 knot*


----------



## Falsecast33 (Jul 27, 2016)

loop knot.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Just a clinch knot for me too, which worked fine on 7x tippets.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Loop knot


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> ...Did you catch any? Pictures?


 Well yes and no. I had my 2 boys and my wife with me so while they caught, I tied leaders and hooks. Boys caught their first rainbow , 6 rainbows total from 12-15" on fake salmon eggs, wife got her first rainbow on fly and picked up a banded sculpin which was a whopping 4.5" long, both on a #18 bead head midge. So in all that I didn't get a single fish but I sure had as much fun as they did. I'll try to post some pics when I get them off my phone.

Regarding knots, I used the same knots I use for my conventional trout/red rods, crazy alberto for leader to line and modified uni for terminal connection. Both held really well in the 2/3lb line it was just a little tricky to make the wraps in that tiny line.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Your eyes must be a lot better than my old eyes, LOL.....Crazy Alberto with that small stuff would be tough for me.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Pics


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Pic


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*knot*

Try a canoe man loop knot (also called candeman loop knot).
One pass thru the hook eye and this leaves the tag end point toward the hook. Simple to tie, weedless or less drag and strong.

Also try a 7X NYLON. Nylon floats and will help to not pull down the tiny size flies like the midge or bwo. Fluorocarbon sinks and will pull down these small flies.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Davy Knot*






I thought I had posted this knot.

Joe


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots/?image=0

The San Diego Jam wins the strength test in this link. I've never used it, I almost always use a Rapala loop, but the Jam doesn't look too hard to tie. Then again, I've never even thought about using 2lb test tippet.


----------

